# MASSIVE 8GB VPS - Miami Florida - €22.50 p/month + other offers [UK/NL/DE/USA]



## AnthonySmith (Jul 1, 2013)

*Inception Hosting Limited* Are proud to present the following VPS offers.

 

*--- INCEPTION HOSTING NOW OFFERING XEN VPS OUT OF PHOENIX NAP USA, CORESITE MIAMI USA, SmartDC Netherlands (i3d.net), RapidSwitch DC UK and Accelerated DC Germany--- * 

 

*Custom made packages available*

Don't see what you are looking for? please drop us an email or send me a PM [email protected] with your requirements and we will do our best to accommodate your needs and budget.

 


*--- COUPON CODES ---*

 


*Use: 20OFFLIFE for 20% off any package with 256MB Ram or more and get 20% discount for the life of the package. (Not to be used along side other offer codes)*

* *

*Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life on any Miami VPS up to 6GB or 'themiami8gb' for the 8GB Miami package.*

* *



 


*---------------------- | MIAMI FLORIDA USA OFFERS |----------------------*

 

*VPS 1024:*



 



1024 MB Dedicated Ram



1024 SWAP



25 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



500 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€10.00 p/month

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VPS 2048:*



 



2048 MB Dedicated Ram



2048 SWAP



50 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€20.00 p/month

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 3072:*



 



3072 MB Dedicated Ram



3072 SWAP



80 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1500 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€25.00 p/month

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 4096:*



 



4096 MB Dedicated Ram



4096 SWAP



100 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



2000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€30.00 p/month

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 6144:*



 



6144 MB Dedicated Ram



6144 SWAP



160 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



3000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€35.00 p/month

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 8192:*



 



8192 MB Dedicated Ram



8192 SWAP



200 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



4000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IPv4 Address



5 x IPv6 Addresses



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€40.00 p/month

Use code: themiami50 for 50% off for life

 

!BUY NOW!

 


*---------------------- | Germany OFFERS |----------------------*

 

*VPS 512:*



 



512 MB Dedicated Ram



512 SWAP



45 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



400 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€6.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 768:*



 



768 MB Dedicated Ram



768 SWAP



65 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



500 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€9.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 1024:*



 



1024 MB Dedicated Ram



1024 SWAP



90 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



600 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€12.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 1536:*



 



1536 MB Dedicated Ram



1536 SWAP



130 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



700 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€18.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 2048:*



 



2048 MB Dedicated Ram



2048 SWAP



180 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



800 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€24.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 3072:*



 



3072 MB Dedicated Ram



3072 SWAP



260 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



900 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€36.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 4096:*



 



4096 MB Dedicated Ram



4096 SWAP



350 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€48.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 6144:*



 



6144 MB Dedicated Ram



6144 SWAP



530 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1100 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€72.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 8192:*



 



8192 MB Dedicated Ram



8192 SWAP



700 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1200 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€96.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 


*---------------------- | UK OFFERS |----------------------*

 

 

*(VPS 256 UK)*

 



 



4 Cores Equal Share



256MB RAM



256MB SWAP



15 GB HDD Space



600GB Transfer @ 100mbit 



1 x IPv4



€8 p/quarter ($10.32)

 

 

ORDER LINK: https://clients.inceptionhosting.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=56

PROMO CODE: LETNOV256UK

 

*(VPS 512 UK)*

 



 



4 Cores Equal Share



512MB RAM



512MB SWAP



25 GB HDD Space



700GB Transfer @ 100mbit 



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6



€15 p/quarter ($19.36)

 

 

ORDER LINK: https://clients.inceptionhosting.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=57

PROMO CODE: LETNOV512UK

 

*(VPS 768 UK)*

LIMITED OFFER TO FIRST 5 ORDERS

 



 



4 Cores Equal Share



768MB RAM



768MB SWAP



40 GB HDD Space



1000 GB Transfer @ 100mbit 



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6



€5.30 p/Month ($6.84)

 

 

ORDER LINK: https://clients.inceptionhosting.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=58

PROMO CODE: LETNOV768UK

 

*(VPS 768 UK)*

LIMITED OFFER TO FIRST 15 ORDERS

 



 



4 Cores Equal Share



1024MB RAM



1024MB SWAP



55 GB HDD Space



1300 GB Transfer @ 100mbit



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6



€10.00 p/Month ($12.92)

 

 

ORDER LINK: https://clients.inceptionhosting.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=59

PROMO CODE: WOW1GBWHT

 

Standard UK Packages HERE

 

*FREE 15 GB OFFSITE BACKUP WITH EVERY VPS  *

 

 


*--------------------------- [ NETHERLANDS VPS ] ---------------------------*

 

 

*VPS 128:*



 



128 MB Dedicated Ram



128 SWAP



7 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



300 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6

 

 

€24.00 p/YEAR

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VPS 256:*



 



256 MB Dedicated Ram



256 SWAP



15 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



600 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6

 

 

€5.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 512:*



 



512 MB Dedicated Ram



512 SWAP



25 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



700 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6

 

 

€10.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 768*



 



768 MB Dedicated Ram



768 SWAP



40 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6

 

 

€15.00 p/month 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 1024*



 



1024 MB Dedicated Ram



1024 SWAP



55 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1300 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6

 

 

€18.00 p/month 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 1536*



 



1536 MB Dedicated Ram



1536 SWAP



85 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1600 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6

 

 

€27.00 p/month 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 2048*



 



2048 MB Dedicated Ram



2048 SWAP



100 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



2000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6

 

 

€32.00 p/month 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 

*VPS 3072*



 



3072 MB Dedicated Ram



3072 SWAP



150 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



3600 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address (2nd available free if required)



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6

 

 

€48.00 p/month 

 

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 4096*



 



4096 MB Dedicated Ram



4096 SWAP



200 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



4000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address (2nd available free if required)



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



1 x IPv4



5 x IPv6

 

 

€64.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

 


*--------------------------- [ PHOENIX USA VPS ] ---------------------------*

 

 

*VPS 256:*



 



256 MB Dedicated Ram



256 SWAP



15 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



250 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€4.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 512:*



 



512 MB Dedicated Ram



512 SWAP



25 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



350 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€8.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 768:*



 



768 MB Dedicated Ram



768 SWAP



40 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



500 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€12.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 1024:*



 



1024 MB Dedicated Ram



1024 SWAP



55 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



650 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€16.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 1536:*



 



1536 MB Dedicated Ram



1536 SWAP



85 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



800 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€24.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 2048:*



 



2048 MB Dedicated Ram



2048 SWAP



100 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€32.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 3072:*



 



3072 MB Dedicated Ram



3072 SWAP



150 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



1800 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€48.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*VPS 4096:*



 



4096 MB Dedicated Ram



4096 SWAP



200 GB HDD Storage (Raid 10)



2000 GB per Month Bandwidth @ 1000 mbit




Dedicated IP Address



SolusVM Management Panel



FREE 5 GB OFFSITE BACKUP



24x7 Instant setup



Semi Managed: Available

 

 

€64.00 p/month

 

!BUY NOW!

 

*EXTRAS:*

 

Additional IPv4 Addresses available for €2.50 p/qarter subject to justification (may not always be available please ask first)

 

Additional 10 GB HDD Space for €4.00 p/month 

Additional 128 MB RAM for €2.50 p/month 

Additional 256 MB RAM for €5.00 p/month

Semi-managed: €12.00 p/month

 

*Additional Info:*

 

None of our packages are set in stone want less ram and more space or any variation let us know and we will do our very best to accommodate you.

 

All NL VPS servers are on a shared 1000mbit port and located in Rotterdam in The Netherlands.

 

USA VPS based out of Phoenix NAP and Coresite Miami are on a 1000mbit shared port

 

Germany VPS services are on 1000 mbit port in Accelerated DC Frankfurt.

 

UK VPS services are on a 100 mbit port.

 

*Adult Allowed

*VPN Allowed and (TUN/TAP) enabled by default

*Affiliate program available

*IRC ALLOWED (NL, UK, DE ONLY)

 

*REVIEWS:*

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/304/inceptionhosting-320-mb-xen-vps-review

http://hostjury.com/reviews/inception+hosting

http://www.96mb.com/96mb-low-end-vps-review-part-xxi-inception-hosting-revisited/

http://hosting-reviews.co.uk/Hosts/Inception_Hosting_Limited.php

http://www.digitheme.com/reviews/websites/inceptionhosting-com-review/

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1075862

http://knowyourvps.com/156/inception-hosting-xen-pv-vps-review/

 

 

NOTES:

 

Please note we use MaxMind for fraud detection during the order process, in the unlikely event that you are flagged we will contact you and may require further information.

 

NL test ip: 89.207.135.55

 

USA test ip Phoenix: 199.30.48.1

 

USA test ip Miami: 64.188.47.142

 

UK test ip: 149.255.111.6

 

DE test ip: 82.211.15.152

 

HDD Test example: (on UK VPS Node)

 



```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 3.29289 s, 326 MB/s
```


----------



## tta (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello Inception

Do you offer VPS with 8GB Ram in Netherlands?


----------

